# Mini Trucks



## Whiskey Hound

Does anyone have any first hand experience with these on the trail? I have been looking into them as a possible hunting set up. They are basically used trucks from Japan shipped over here and used as off road vehicles. They are running three cylinder 660 cc 45 hp fuel injected gas engines with a five speed manual transmission and push button four wheel drive. Top speed is advertised at 60 mph but are restricted to the same regs as a UTV for street legal operation. It seems like a pretty good rig but I am looking for some advise from someone besides the dude selling it to me.


----------



## brookieguy1

I think I may want one, providing they aren't more than a couple grand. Much more than that, no thanks.


----------



## royta

I saw a white one in SLC on I-15 last week. It was going 65 because the driver passed me and I was between 60 & 65. It was a right hand drive too. Pretty cool.


----------



## COWAN

The ones in your post look nice, but the ones I have been in and around were junk and broke down a lot. A friend that is a farmer had one, it was the cleanest/newest one I have seen and he was constantly pouring money for repairs on the thing. But it was his daily driver farm truck. He said he would never have another one.


----------



## COWAN

royta said:


> I saw a white one in SLC on I-15 last week. It was going 65 because the driver passed me and I was between 60 & 65. It was a right hand drive too. Pretty cool.


Wow! Could you imagine the horror of seeing one of those in a wreck going 65 mph! You would never survive an accident in one I would bet. I think they are death traps on wheels.


----------



## Nambaster

Some of them have locking differentials and do really well off-road. I have heard that the availability of parts is hard to get over.


----------



## dmaestas

How available are parts? Thats what i would be concerned about. Anything with a motor or a mouth will give you problems eventually haha


----------



## Whiskey Hound

The dealer in Brigham says he has plenty of parts on hand but if you need to order one it could take some time. They have definitely peaked my interest though since the one I'm interested in is a van. The photo I posted was a generic off of Bing, I don't have a pic of the intended target of my desires. Im going back this week to take the rose colored glasses off and take another look. I can say I do like the idea of a set of tracks on one for ice fishing this year. They do have heaters and a/c so thats a whole bunch of alright. We'll see though.


----------



## martymcfly73

What's the price range on those bad boys?


----------



## Whiskey Hound

The ones I looked at ranged from 3200 to 12000 depending on the year and options. The lower priced ones were basic trucks in the 90's. The higher end was a 2012 with a hydraulic dump bed a suspension lift and some off road tires.

And no punching in the face. Sorry, Im fragile.


----------



## Bax*

I see these things periodically in small towns and thought the guys were just using them as utility vehicles around the farm. I didnt know they could come in 4 wheel drive?

Seems like they would require a fair amount of work to make them worth much as a hunting rig though


----------

